# HORTILUX 400w hps lumens correct?



## 2smoke4bud7 (Dec 21, 2008)

Eye Hortilux Super HPS lamps are designed to maximize plant growth with exclusive chemistry.
- Provides 25% more energy in Violet, Blue, and Green spectrum than regular High pressure sodium lamps
- The combination of Super HPS and the metal ace conversion lamp provides the optimum spectral energy levels throughout all stages of plant growth
- *55,000 initial lumens*

is this correct cause im running a sylvania 400w hps and initial lumens is 47,500

wondering if i should shell out an extra 75$ for the hortilux if it will improve growth and yelid possibly?


----------



## Skeksis (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a 400watt with an Eye Hortilux Super HPS, and the specs say it puts out 55,000 lumens. So it does put out more lumens than a standard bulb, plus with the added benefit of additional blue spectrum. The blue spectrum should help keep plants from stretching a little less. 

If what you're using is working, then don't waste your money on another bulb, but maybe consider buying the Hortilux bulb when it's time for replacement.

Edit: Sorry, forgot to answer your other question. Since it puts out more lumens, then yes, I would say it has the potential to increase your yield, but probably not by much.


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 21, 2008)

That kind of money can buy more HID's, it would not be wise to spend 75 on a bulb every time in contrast to adding more cheap hids.

You could buy three of those 150w HPS's that are $20 (if you are in the US ) And I guarantee that would put out better than a hortilux. You could add your own 150w halide to get the extra blue and it's cheaper, those bulbs are $5.


----------



## Skeksis (Dec 21, 2008)

Good point. I really wasn't aware that there were such low cost HID lights out there. Even in the smaller wattages, that's a pretty good deal for that much extra light.


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 21, 2008)

Only that cheap here:
http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT6H151G

open link twice for it to work.

Even if you paid retail for a 150 halide or more cheap hps's it would still work out better in the long run. Each 150 hps puts out 15k lumens or hell you could just buy another 400 or whatever. You can find used lights on craigslist etc super cheap, drop in new bulbs and off you go.


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Dec 21, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> I have a 400watt with an Eye Hortilux Super HPS, and the specs say it puts out 55,000 lumens. So it does put out more lumens than a standard bulb, plus with the added benefit of additional blue spectrum. The blue spectrum should help keep plants from stretching a little less.
> 
> If what you're using is working, then don't waste your money on another bulb, but maybe consider buying the Hortilux bulb when it's time for replacement.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, forgot to answer your other question. Since it puts out more lumens, then yes, I would say it has the potential to increase your yield, but probably not by much.



thanks for the great info skeksis!! appreciate the response.
i guess ill just pick one up after this one dies


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Dec 21, 2008)

OregonMeds said:


> Only that cheap here:
> http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT6H151G
> 
> open link twice for it to work.
> ...


awesome idea oregon!!! thanks i was thinking of selling my 400 and buying a 600w cause the tent i ordered is big enough but i could just 1 or 2 150w in there for supplemental lighting!!

sweet


----------



## dhhbomb (Dec 21, 2008)

go with the 600 its the most efficent of all the ballast


----------



## genfranco (Dec 21, 2008)

I would go with the 600 ....Good advice... penetration..wattage only 200 more... lumens 92,000.... 

But... If you donot buy the 600 watter.. then i would recomend my setup... Its el cheapo... but it works great. The bulbs are sylvania from homedepot and cost 12.00$ i beleave.. 400 watt hps.... Then i added cfls under my hood Blue spectrum to give it that full spectrum the 75$ bulb wants... All in all it worked great and my palnts didnt stretch much. 

Here is a pick .







This is what i use for veg... 250 hps with t5... love the dual spectrum...








Im one of those guys that wants to spend close to 0 as possible... I dont sell weed so its all mine and i want it to cost me close to nothing... and a 95$ bulb every 6-9 months doesnt work for me...ya dig... Yup ...im a cheap ass motherf*(ker....but it works!!


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 21, 2008)

If you are thinking about a 600 absolutely do it, hell yea way more lumens and less power, but once again you are in the situation you won't get that extra blue a hortilux does without adding something else too, if that was something you really really wanted. A 600 with cheap bulb and 70w halide would again beat a similar hortilux. Not sure about small cfl's with their so limited penetration. In a small grow yea, probably also just as good.


----------



## Brenton (Dec 21, 2008)

thats the kinda bulb i use. and to get 55,000 lumens ud have to buy like 4 150w HPS which at retail would cost close to 200 dollars.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 21, 2008)

OregonMeds said:


> If you are thinking about a 600 absolutely do it, hell yea way more lumens and less power, but once again you are in the situation you won't get that extra blue a hortilux does without adding something else too, if that was something you really really wanted. A 600 with cheap bulb and 70w halide would again beat a similar hortilux. Not sure about small cfl's with their so limited penetration. In a small grow yea, probably also just as good.



the cfls are really just for the color... its trying to give it dual spectrum ya dig? and the plants love them..


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks genfranco!! great information
im hoping someone will come take my 400w off my hands so i can buy the 600w and im pretty much set on getting one
maybe just purchase the horitlux when i switch


----------



## jnuggs (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm using the 400w HiLux HPS lamp. It has 56,000 initial lumens, and may be cheaper than the Hortilux depending on which exact bulb you're getting. The Worm's Way rep. actually sold me this over the $93 Hortilux which saved me almost $20! He also said that their customers have been far more pleased with the HiLux over the Hortilux! Here's the description:
Your plants will show their love with big beautiful blooms when you raise them under a 400-watt *HPS HiLUX GRO Lamp*. Emitting 56,000 initial lumens with a 24,000-hour life rating, this sodium lamp operates in the horizontal or base-up position and includes a one-year manufacturers warranty. Youll get an optimized red spectrum for superior flower development in addition to an enhanced blue spectrum to give plants their green. For use with a 400-watt HPS ballast. 
and link:
http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=HHP123


----------



## genfranco (Dec 23, 2008)

jnuggs said:


> I'm using the 400w HiLux HPS lamp. It has 56,000 initial lumens, and may be cheaper than the Hortilux depending on which exact bulb you're getting. The Worm's Way rep. actually sold me this over the $93 Hortilux which saved me almost $20! He also said that their customers have been far more pleased with the HiLux over the Hortilux! Here's the description:
> Your plants will show their love with big beautiful blooms when you raise them under a 400-watt *HPS HiLUX GRO Lamp*. Emitting 56,000 initial lumens with a 24,000-hour life rating, this sodium lamp operates in the horizontal or base-up position and includes a one-year manufacturers warranty. Youll get an optimized red spectrum for superior flower development in addition to an enhanced blue spectrum to give plants their green. For use with a 400-watt HPS ballast.
> and link:
> http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=HHP123



thx for the info... got any pics of your buds?


----------



## jnuggs (Dec 23, 2008)

No pics of buds yet. First grow, hopefully SOON I'll have buds! But I'm going to attempt to harvest at best, and fully cure my buds. If I have to wait this long for it, I might as well make sure I have primo bud.


----------



## c5rftw (Sep 6, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/400-WATT-HPS-DIGITAL-GROW-LIGHT-SYSTEM-400W-SUN-LAMP-CE_W0QQitemZ390085482663QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad2e818a7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 . put that 75$ toward this


----------



## c5rftw (Sep 6, 2009)

when you can buy a 400w hps buld from home depot for 20$, i just cant see anyone justifying a 80$ bulb which half the cost of a whole new HID kit. im sorry dont care 5,000 lumens more when i can get 50,000 more lumens for double the price of that bulb


----------



## Deusracing (Mar 21, 2014)

well show me what your selling maybe interested


----------

